# Anyone else order the Overseas Diesel badges For their US model?



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just ordered a set, interested to see how they look! They are coming from Austrailia

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Post a picture when you have then attached. I have a picture of the rear one on my posts. If you look at my garage you can see where they are placed by Holden. One on the trunk and one on each front door down low, cheers.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am planning on it, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Post a picture when you have then attached. I have a picture of the rear one on my posts. If you look at my garage you can see where they are placed by Holden. One on the trunk and one on each front door down low, cheers.


They look just like your signature. There's a large one for the trunk and 2 smaller ones for doors. I'll check your garage out! It would be nice to checkout exact placement!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Got my badge kit. It included two large "Diesel" with the green emblems attached and one smaller "Diesel" and a separate green emblem. 

I decided to just put one large "Diesel" with the attached green emblem on the trunk. I measured the Cruze logo to get it to match perfectly and even though it's not caps and exact font as CRUZE I dig it. What do you guys think?

View attachment 36954


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I was thinking on putting on a TDI badge on as technically Speaking we do drive a Turbo Direct Injection motor ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KpaxFAQ - pull the green US Diesel placard off and then it'll be perfect.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> KpaxFAQ - pull the green US Diesel placard off and then it'll be perfect.


You know, I was kind of thinking the same thing! I was a little apprehensive to start yankin on it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I looked up how to remove a badge from a vehicle and I think I'm going to go for it! The 2.0TD badge is useless because its hard to even read unless you're right there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> They look just like your signature. There's a large one for the trunk and 2 smaller ones for doors. I'll check your garage out! It would be nice to checkout exact placement!


I took a look at your pic and why not replace the green emblem in front of diesel with the 2.0L TD one from the original chevy logo?

The emblem you see is the one on my trunk and is 2 pieces, I just realised you used a door one and can't remove the emblem from diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I took a look at your pic and why not replace the green emblem in front of diesel with the 2.0L TD one from the original chevy logo?
> 
> The emblem you see is the one on my trunk and is 2 pieces, I just realised you used a door one and can't remove the emblem from diesel.


I could do that, the one in two pieces is slightly smaller and I thought it would look goofy with the CRUZE being even bigger, and a different font. I made an executive decision to use the bigger sized Diesel badge.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I was thinking on putting on a TDI badge on as technically Speaking we do drive a Turbo Direct Injection motor ...


I thought the same thing. That would get the VW crowds intention. Still wish they had just put CRUZE TD. Or even where they put LT or LTZ, just put TD.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> I thought the same thing. That would get the VW crowds intention. Still wish they had just put CRUZE TD. Or even where they put LT or LTZ, just put TD.


That would of been nice, agreed. Or put 2.0TD in a form actually legible to someone from more than 2 feet away...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This looks good!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Got my badge kit. It included two large "Diesel" with the green emblems attached and one smaller "Diesel" and a separate green emblem.
> 
> I decided to just put one large "Diesel" with the attached green emblem on the trunk. I measured the Cruze logo to get it to match perfectly and even though it's not caps and exact font as CRUZE I dig it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 36954


I think it's too much on the deck lid. It would be ok maybe, without the diesel badge on the left. I do like the Aussie badge better than ours, but not both.


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Where can you get these badges? Anyone?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

HawgFan said:


> Where can you get these badges? Anyone?


Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel AND ECO Badges Boot | eBay


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Aussie!


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aussie, I just looked at the eBay site for the Lion Cruze Badge form Original Parts Group. Do you know if they will ship to us here in the States? If not, do you know of anyplace I can get a hold of to purchase one and have it shipped here?

Thank for your help....Kirk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel14 said:


> Aussie, I just looked at the eBay site for the Lion Cruze Badge form Original Parts Group. Do you know if they will ship to us here in the States? If not, do you know of anyplace I can get a hold of to purchase one and have it shipped here?
> 
> Thank for your help....Kirk


If it is on eBay they should simply add the cost of shipping to the price? What size lion badge are ypu after? The one on the trunk is 2 and 3/4 inches, the one on the front is 6 inches but is part of the chrome strip across the top of the grill so really would be too hard to fit.

View attachment 44073
View attachment 44081


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

where do i order the overseas badges? please help! I love my CruzeTD


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nellie said:


> where do i order the overseas badges? please help! I love my CruzeTD


This is posted earlier in this thread.

Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel AND ECO Badges Boot | eBay


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aussie,
I am looking for the one on the Trunk-lid (Boot) I really like the red one as I think it would look good with my Summit White paint, but I also like the chrome logo...


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aussie,
I just ordered the trunk-lid (boot) emblem from the eBay link you posted....Thanks for the info


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel14 said:


> Aussie,
> I am looking for the one on the Trunk-lid (Boot) I really like the red one as I think it would look good with my Summit White paint, but I also like the chrome logo...


The red logo was only a printed one, I suggest you use either paint or plastidip to colour a chrome logo as I have only seen chromed ones on cars over here.

PS I misled people about the trunk logo the one in my pic is from a door, the trunk is the 1 piece, although there really isn't much difference. The trunk one fits neatly under the RH tail light.

View attachment 45209


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The red logo was only a printed one, I suggest you use either paint or plastidip to colour a chrome logo as I have only seen chromed ones on cars over here.
> 
> PS I misled people about the trunk logo the one in my pic is from a door, the trunk is the 1 piece, although there really isn't much difference. The trunk one fits neatly under the RH tail light.
> 
> View attachment 45209


I like this setup! I want mine to say CDX too lol


----------

